
The World’s “Blackest Black” Makes Its Debut–On a Building - petercooper
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90160002/the-worlds-blackest-black-makes-its-debut-on-a-building
======
TaylorGood
“You can’t just buy Vantablack and paint it on. SNS has to be involved with
the application process of the highly flammable liquid, which has to be
applied in a sprayed method overseen by the company. The building was coated
..by a team of British and Korean painters that had to be trained by SNS
directly”

Quite the process for a shade of paint. This also assumes the building
exterior will maintain showroom status. Any dirt or weathering and poof! it
looks like normal black.

